

Ask HN: SAAS distribution network & face-to-face support. - entrez

We have a B2B SAAS product and are ready to build a distribution and support network around it as we expand internationally as it's exceeded our capacity alone. We have been approached by a few companies and some individuals who want to do the sales/support, but we were wondering:<p>1. What is best practice for setting up a distributor? Any war stories from other members would be much appreciated.<p>2. Businesses often want face-to-face support &#38; training, which they will gladly pay for. Is there an easy way to set this up without having to setup offices around the world? How have others done it? There must be companies who specialize in providing support &#38; training.
======
rgrieselhuber
1\. I would definitely recommend spending as much time getting to know your
distributors as possible. Ideally, they will come through references of people
that you actually know and trust. Once you have identified some candidates,
get something on paper so there are no disagreements, make sure you specify
jurisdiction to settle disputes, etc. Best case scenario: the relationship is
a success and you will have to evolve your agreement to further suit your
mutual needs.

Figure out how they (and you) will get paid. Will they contract directly with
the client for their share and earn commissions from your firm as well? Or is
everything sub-contracted through you? Questions to answer. Make sure you put
in indemnifications / consider requiring liability insurance, etc.

Having an attorney review at least your first few agreements is a good idea.

2\. I don't think you need offices around the world. The individuals /
organizations you work with will have their own offices / equipment, etc.
You're role is to provide a partnership, clear revenue sources and, in some
cases, leads that they can fulfill. Systems integrators are usually a good bet
for this type of arrangement, even if it's a hosted application. What vertical
are you in? In marketing and advertising, for example, you may be able to find
agency parters to work with as well.

Good luck. I'm sure this is a growing trend.

